# Manager: Anderson Silva Wouldn't Have a Problem Fighting GSP at a Catcweight



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

*It has been said that two of the top pound-for-pound fighters, Anderson Silva and Georges St. Pierre might be headed for a collision course if the latter gets past Jake Shields on UFC 129. GSP has been a bit hesitant to bulk up and make the jump to middleweight, and our own Jonathan Snowden has even made the case that St. Pierre shouldn't risk his health and legacy by taking on a guy who severely outweighs him.

St. Pierre has also said in the past that if he makes the jump to 185, he will do it right and pack on the pounds, making his drop back down to welterweight almost impossible. It may not be wise for him to jump 15 pounds out of his natural weight class, but what if both men compromised at a catchweight?

While some people think that Silva, who has fought at light heavyweight before, might be too drained out to fight below 185, his manager, Jorge Guimaraes says that wouldn't be a problem at all:

"Anderson has proven he’s the best fighter and he handles it quite good. It’s a complicated fight to GSP… It’s a pretty bad fight for him. Anderson has this biotype, he loses weight easily, he can make any weight, so I believe a catchweight division would be perfect for GSP, and Anderson wouldn’t have problems with that. Who’d have a problem would be GSP, because Anderson can lose that weight easily and, at the day of the fight, he’d be on his usual weight, so I believe it’s complicated for Georges St. Pierre".*

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/3/1...oblem-fighting-georges-st-pierre-gsp#comments
Andy pushing for the fight again, GSP will avoid, AGAIN.


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

Hmmm, maybe Andersons manager really wants whats best for GSP and his health...oooooor maybe he's just afraid Anderson would lose his title if fight happens at 185.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

So what's the catch weight, 183?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

nusster said:


> Hmmm, maybe Andersons manager really wants whats best for GSP and his health...oooooor maybe he's just afraid Anderson would lose his title if fight happens at 185.


I believe three out of his four loses were to WW's (Okami, Chonan, and Azeredo) so it's funny that the article claims him as a temp LHW.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Anderson proves again why he is GOAT. He is willing to be anorexic to fight GSP, GSP is a *****, nothing else to be said.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Anderson proves again why he is GOAT. He is willing to be anorexic to fight GSP, *GSP is a *****, nothing else to be said*.


Totally... :sarcastic12:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

A guy who weighs more than 185 shouldn't be demanding a catchweight lower than it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> Anderson proves again why he is GOAT. He is willing to be anorexic to fight GSP, GSP is a *****, nothing else to be said.


Yeah that's exactly how it works... 

Still not fussed on this fight but if it happens, cool.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

All you people immediately calling GSP a p*ssy... Have you considered that maybe Silva simply doesn't want to put his belt on the line? You really believe he's offering this just to temp GSP?


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> All you people immediately calling GSP a p*ssy... Have you considered that maybe Silva simply doesn't want to put his belt on the line? You really believe he's offering this just to temp GSP?


it's pretty fair to them both, as gsp's belt isn't on the line


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> All you people immediately calling GSP a p*ssy... Have you considered that maybe Silva simply doesn't want to put his belt on the line? You really believe he's offering this just to temp GSP?


Absolutely he is.

GSP is running scared of Anderson and has been for a while, this isn't the first time he's pushed for this fight and talked about dropping to 170.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Calling a professional fighter of GSP's caliber a ***** is beyond ignorant.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Calling a professional fighter of GSP's caliber a ***** is beyond ignorant.


word.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Calling a professional fighter of GSP's caliber a ***** is beyond ignorant.


Agreed. My take on these characters(the pointing pu$$y pokers), is they think if they call him a pu$$y long enough and hard enough, the fight will happen. No man enjoys being called a coward, never mind labelled one. 

Ultimately it all depends on the Shields fight. Right now A.S. fever is high because of the wicked Belfort KO. If GSP annihilates Shields in similar fashion, I will bet my dog DW will make this fight happen regardless of what GSP or AS want.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This fight is gonna happen along with Anderson vs Shogun and probably Overeem/Fedor/Big Foot vs the UFC HW in the near future. 

It's inevitable. The response from the masses is overwhelming. I mean how fricken cool is that. They try negotiating with Fedor/Overeem, but they're bound by contracts. So what do they do they buy out the entire org just like they did with WEC, IFL, Affliction, Pride, and now Strike Force. 

I just realized something they need to create an MMA Monopoly version!


----------



## chokeuout381 (Oct 11, 2010)

How the f*** can folks call gsp #1 p4p?...anderson is willing to compromise while gsp has to think about it...gsp better not have another excuse after he beats shields...he's starting to remind me of mayweather's bitch ass...I enjoy watching gsp fight and anderson would make gsp fight if they met in the cage


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I still think this fight will be good hopefully they can agree on a catchweight for it.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

How is gsp not a *****? All gsp talks about is how he wants to leave a legacy behind and now he has his chance. But he wont take the fight cause of bullshit excuses, like his sponsors and the so called weight advantage.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

chokeuout381 said:


> How the f*** can folks call gsp #1 p4p?...anderson is willing to compromise while gsp has to think about it...gsp better not have another excuse after he beats shields...he's starting to remind me of mayweather's bitch ass...I enjoy watching gsp fight and anderson would make gsp fight if they met in the cage


Pretty easily, who has Anderson beaten on the p4p list? The claim is this is a compromise, well with Anderson I'm always curious as to the catch. GSP isn't fighting a guy who took a year off, GSP doesn't have a half dozen contenders for his title, GSP has fought a super fight already and won handily.

And frankly after Anderson's Light Heavyweight title run I will never trust him again.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

osmium said:


> A guy who weighs more than 185 shouldn't be demanding a catchweight lower than it.


whats he suppose to do when the other guy is lookin for every excuse to bail


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

> St-Pierre acknowledges the fact that it will act as a blot on his career if he never moves up to fight middleweight king Silva, and he revealed a move to 185lbs could happen in the not-too-distant future.
> 
> "I plan to do it at one point in my career," GSP told Ultimate Insider. "The problem is not to go up. The problem is to go back down after. And it's not good to play with your health because when you gain weight and you jump another weight class, the reaction time is different.
> 
> ...



*This is pre GSP V Koshceck II interview with Joe Rogan. GSP needs to grow up. 

He has no problem of talking about becoming the Michael Jordon or Tiger Woods of MMA. Or his movie, but a future fight with Anderson Silva - just reasons why he shouldn't fight him - 'Anderson weighs 230 lbs,' 'he fought 170 lbs a couple years ago.'*


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Kreed said:


> whats he suppose to do when the other guy is lookin for every excuse to bail


He could y'know face the guy who beat him (Okami), who also happens to have the skill set (wrestling) that Silva seems to be avoiding.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

John8204 said:


> He could y'know face the guy who beat him (Okami), who also happens to have the skill set (wrestling) that Silva seems to be avoiding.


Did you even watch the fight? Okami deserves the title shot but not because of his "win" against silva.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

f4rtknock3r said:


> Did you even watch the fight? Okami deserves the title shot but not because of his "win" against silva.


I did, Okami gassed Anderson with take down attempts, got him to the ground and got caught in a blatant illegal shot.

And they were both fighting at 170.

I mean really Anderson looked good for 90 seconds in a fight 5 years ago and therefore he doesn't have to face a guy who's been a top ten MW for years.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

chokeuout381 said:


> How the f*** can folks call gsp #1 p4p?...anderson is willing to compromise while gsp has to think about it...gsp better not have another excuse after he beats shields...he's starting to remind me of mayweather's bitch ass...I enjoy watching gsp fight and anderson would make gsp fight if they met in the cage


Wow, comparing the Mayweather situation to this makes no sense. Mayweather kept going on and on about the fight and then made stipulations that Pacquiao didn't like. then when Pacquiao actually met the terms, Mayweather still wanted nothing to do with the fight.

None of that has happened in the GSP/Silva situation. Silva is much larger than GSP, therefor a catchweight is still favoring Silva seeing as when they rehydrate, Silva will have put on more weight than GSP. GSP said he would only go to MW if he was going to stay there as well.

I really don't see how GSP stating that he would fight Silva and isn't scared, but still staying in the weight class that he is champion of, is anything remotely close to being a *****.



f4rtknock3r said:


> How is gsp not a *****? All gsp talks about is how he wants to leave a legacy behind and now he has his chance. But he wont take the fight cause of bullshit excuses, like his sponsors and the so called weight advantage.


The so called weight advantage is actually a legitimate weight advantage. GSP is already leaving a legacy behind by proving that he is the best welterweight fighter of all time and completely dominating the entire welterweight division.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

John8204 said:


> *He could y'know face the guy who beat him (Okami)*, who also happens to have the skill set (wrestling) that Silva seems to be avoiding.


why so chael sonnen could beat a top flight MW then fans will be clamouring for a rematch which will postpone this superfight even longer? in case you havent noticed anderson is 36, if this fight is ever goin to happen it should be now..You gsp fans are just as scared as he is lol


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

f4rtknock3r said:


> Did you even watch the fight? Okami deserves the title shot but not because of his "win" against silva.


The only reason BOTH Silva and Okami are benched for 8 month, more?-- is Zuffa WAITING for GSP to acknowledge anything. It's irresponsible. If he needs 6 months or something - ok, he can just say it let Silva V Okami happen.

Okami's is on stand-by for the Dana White 'if Silva and GSP each win their next fights, they'll fight each other.'


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How is GSP scared? When has he ducked him, he still has his own weight class to clear, why don't some of you realize that. And, he said himself that if his moving up in weight his doing it properly to be at his full potential. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I did, Okami gassed Anderson with take down attempts, got him to the ground and got caught in a blatant illegal shot.
> 
> And they were both fighting at 170.
> 
> I mean really Anderson looked good for 90 seconds in a fight 5 years ago and therefore he doesn't have to face a guy who's been a top ten MW for years.


WTF- What shade of glasses are you looking through:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Thanks for posting that. Its funny how people try to change history


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> WTF- What shade of glasses are you looking through:


The ones that looked at Yushin going for six take downs, getting the fight to the ground landing a few good shots, Anderson getting in trouble throwing a vastly illegal kick. 

If Yushin kept it on the ground for the rest of the two minutes in the round he would have taken the round 10-9.

Unless you think the fight Anderson had with the ref when he pulled him off Okami was the dominating performance of the fight.

I know Okami was backing up and away for most of the fight, but aren't some of you the same ones who thought Kampmann beat Sanchez for doing the same thing?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Kreed said:


> whats he suppose to do when the other guy is lookin for every excuse to bail


I am saying that GSP weighs like 192-195 in fighting shape so it is absurd that he would be demanding a catchweight bellow 185. Several people who fight at MW in the UFC are basically the same size and weight as GSP he is a very large WW. If he just doesn't want to move up permanently or have to fight 5 rounds with Andy then make the catchweight 186.5 or something they would still both be cutting weight and it wouldn't be a cheap ploy to try and hurt your opponents performance.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

osmium said:


> I am saying that GSP weighs like 192-195 in fighting shape so it is absurd that he would be demanding a catchweight bellow 185. Several people who fight at MW in the UFC are basically the same size and weight as GSP he is a very large WW. If he just doesn't want to move up permanently or have to fight 5 rounds with Andy then make the catchweight 186.5 or something they would still both be cutting weight and it wouldn't be a cheap ploy to try and hurt your opponents performance.


what? most MW cut from 210+ easily..the top ones at least, okami, sonnen, marquardt, vitor, palhares etc...195 is small for MW


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

seems to me, GSP is stalling and waiting for Silva to get old or until Silva slows down a bit before he fights him. a total b*tch move in my opinion.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Listen (<- my Dana White style of starting off)...

Nobody cared that BJ was cleary smaller than GSP when he fought him. BJ was a badass who wanted to beat the crap out of GSP. It was great. GSP whooped him because he was stronger than BJ, especially in the 2nd fight.

Yes Anderson is bigger than George, but do you really think that Anderson is stronger than GSP? I said this before and I still think it, I'd bet cash that GSP could squat way more than Andy...

Ok, so GSP is stronger and smaller, Andy is lankier and more elusive. It's a fantastic fight.

GSP has had no problem fighting lots of smaller guys in his day (Sherk / Hughes / BJ). It's because he's a champ and knows how to cut. Not necessarily his fault. But take a fight where you are the underdog for once... has anyone seriously thought in the last 6 years that George would ever lose against his opponents?? I haven't.

Has anyone ever been worried that Anderson would lose to Hendo, or when he moved up in weight? You bet!

GSP vs Anderson would be EPIC, admit it...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

evzbc said:


> Listen (<- my Dana White style of starting off)...
> 
> Nobody cared that BJ was cleary smaller than GSP when he fought him. BJ was a badass who wanted to beat the crap out of GSP. It was great. GSP whooped him because he was stronger than BJ, especially in the 2nd fight.
> 
> ...


Excellent post.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

EastonAssassin said:


> seems to me, GSP is stalling and waiting for Silva to get old or until Silva slows down a bit before he fights him. a total b*tch move in my opinion.


And your assumption is based on what? Frankly I haven't heard anything from GSP that points to him wanting to fight Silva when he is older. If GSP said something like, I will fight Silva in 5 years, then your assumption would have something behind it, but as of right now, your assumption has no support.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

ACTAFOOL said:


> what? most MW cut from 210+ easily..the top ones at least, okami, sonnen, marquardt, vitor, palhares etc...195 is small for MW


There is a difference between dieting to cut fat and the actual cut from the weight you show up on fight night at. Most people aren't cutting and regaining 35+ pounds of water weight that is bullshit and dangerous. Anderson is only 220 when he has a lot of extra fat on before some camps. He is doing his week of the fight cut from 195-205 and that is what he will actually weigh come fight time. GSP doesn't put on weight between camps so he is weighing around 190-195 on fight night. GSP cuts a lot more weight to make WW than Andy does to make MW. Andy just has a huge frame that would allow him to put on far more muscle than he actually carries.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

People act like Andy is built like Brock Lesnar too, hes too big for GSP. Look at him, hes a lanky, skinny mother trucker. Like previously posted, there is no doubt that GSP is the physically stronger man.

If GSP is still fishing for excuses after the Shields fight, then god damn, I give up.


----------



## chokeuout381 (Oct 11, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Pretty easily, who has Anderson beaten on the p4p list? The claim is this is a compromise, well with Anderson I'm always curious as to the catch. GSP isn't fighting a guy who took a year off, GSP doesn't have a half dozen contenders for his title, GSP has fought a super fight already and won handily.
> 
> And frankly after Anderson's Light Heavyweight title run I will never trust him again.


see the thing is andersons been trying to fight for the p4p title but gsp been trying to avoid the fight...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

chokeuout381 said:


> see the thing is andersons been trying to fight for the p4p title but gsp been trying to avoid the fight...


GSP fought BJ when he was ranked 3rd, Anderson refused to fight Machida after BJ lost and Machida was 3rd. Anderson didn't fight Rashad who has always been on the list. The UFC made Jake Shields who was a MW on the p4p list drop down to WW to face GSP.

I don't get how the guy who has fought two guys on the p4p list (Penn, Fitch) and is taking on a third (Shields) is a coward over a guy who hasn't faced any 205ers on the list.


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

John8204 said:


> .....And frankly after Anderson's Light Heavyweight title run I will never trust him again.


ummm......... what?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I believe three out of his four loses were to WW's (Okami, Chonan, and Azeredo) so it's funny that the article claims him as a temp LHW.


He did not lose to Okami he got dq, Ryo Chonan was a mircle comeback silva was kicking his ass all fight, azeredo was his first mma fight. Plus he has beaten wws in his time such as carlos newton.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

John8204 said:


> GSP fought BJ when he was ranked 3rd, Anderson refused to fight Machida after BJ lost and Machida was 3rd. Anderson didn't fight Rashad who has always been on the list. The UFC made Jake Shields who was a MW on the p4p list drop down to WW to face GSP.
> 
> I don't get how the guy who has fought two guys on the p4p list (Penn, Fitch) and is taking on a third (Shields) is a coward over a guy who hasn't faced any 205ers on the list.


Jake Shields is on the P4P list because he is a WW who had a win streak in that weight class who moved up to MW and won some fights and a title. BJ was on the P4P list because he was a LW who moved up to WW and won the title. GSP fought a smaller guy moving up in a super fight. Now that he doesn't have the advantage of being the naturally bigger guy in the super fight he waffles and wants a catchweight. 

Andy won't fight Machida because they are close friends and stablemates and I don't remember Rashad ever being offered to him. The UFC doesn't want to use Andy at 205 unless he is staying there because him wrecking contenders would **** up the division. Which is why Dana wants GSP to move up to 185, challenge for the belt, and stay there. The UFC doesn't have a super fight model they want guys to pick a division. Andy is really the only guy who has bounced to another weight class won and not stayed there that I can remember.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

BadTrip said:


> ummm......... what?


C'mon on now, I know fans are prisoners of the moment but you don't remember 4 fights ago when he took on Griffin right after Griffin lost the title. He then decided that he was to good of a friend to Machida to fight for the title. :confused02:



osmium said:


> *Jake Shields is on the P4P list because he is a WW who had a win streak in that weight class who moved up to MW and won some fights and a title.* BJ was on the P4P list because he was a LW who moved up to WW and won the title. GSP fought a smaller guy moving up in a super fight. Now that he doesn't have the advantage of being the naturally bigger guy in the super fight he waffles and wants a catchweight.
> 
> Andy won't fight Machida because they are close friends and stablemates and I don't remember Rashad ever being offered to him. The UFC doesn't want to use Andy at 205 unless he is staying there because him wrecking contenders would **** up the division. Which is why Dana wants GSP to move up to 185, challenge for the belt, and stay there. The UFC doesn't have a super fight model they want guys to pick a division. Andy is really the only guy who has bounced to another weight class won and not stayed there that I can remember.


Shields has beaten Okami, Miller, Lawler and Henderson, he also has the longest win streak(2,500 days) of anyone else on that list and if he beats GSP he's likely going to break Fedor's record of 3,500 days without a loss.

BJ was on the list because he held titles in both classes and was the only LW in consideration for the p4p list.

You also forgot Jon Fitch who's on the list.

As for fighters who didn't stick in weight classes that they were winning in IIRC Vera 8-2, Sanchez went 2-1, Belfort...5 or 6 and 1 before the catch weights and middleweight fights.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

John8204 said:


> C'mon on now, I know fans are prisoners of the moment but you don't remember 4 fights ago when he took on Griffin right after Griffin lost the title. He then decided that he was to good of a friend to Machida to fight for the title. :confused02:


When was that ever a title run?


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Totally... :sarcastic12:[/QUOUTE
> 
> GSP still needs to do something to even be considered p4p king beating chumps in 5round decisions doesnt cut it, hes defended his belt in Fitch fashion which is by far the weakest way to take a win lol maybe if GSP had some KOs or even TKOs i wouldn't hate but when your a champ that cant finish , in a combative sport it really says alot , GSP it isnt WUFC , take this last fight as no one will care about you after Silva flash KOs you . Your legacy will be drowned with grease as your nothing more then a cheater and a fake . YES I KNOW IT WASN'T AGAINST THE RULES TO GREASE BUT IF YOU CANT SEE THE VIDEO FOR WHAT IT WAS , EVIDENCE OF WRONG DOING then your allowing your fanboyism to make a decision for you rather then intuition.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

John8204 said:


> C'mon on now, I know fans are prisoners of the moment but you don't remember 4 fights ago when he took on Griffin right after Griffin lost the title. He then decided that he was to good of a friend to Machida to fight for the title. :confused02:


That happened because Andy was pissed off about the lack of legit name challengers he was getting at MW at the time and his contract was coming up. There was never any plan for him to challenge for the title. Once MW got better they just decided for him to stay at MW. He was pretty clear about just wanting bigger fights and not wanting to make a permanent move.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

John8204 said:


> GSP fought BJ when he was ranked 3rd, Anderson refused to fight Machida after BJ lost and Machida was 3rd. Anderson didn't fight Rashad who has always been on the list. The UFC made Jake Shields who was a MW on the p4p list drop down to WW to face GSP.
> 
> I don't get how the guy who has fought two guys on the p4p list (Penn, Fitch) and is taking on a third (Shields) is a coward over a guy who hasn't faced any 205ers on the list.


First of all Bj took the CHALLENGE of fighting Gsp not the other way around. Gsp had a huge weight advantage over him. Bj could easily be Featherweight. Fitch is on the p4p list???? UFC asked jake shields to drop the weight and he looked drained when he fought Kampmann.


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

John8204 said:


> C'mon on now, I know fans are prisoners of the moment but you don't remember 4 fights ago when he took on Griffin right after Griffin lost the title. He then decided that he was to good of a friend to Machida to fight for the title. :confused02:


Well....it was 8 months or so....after Griffin had broken his hand against Rashad. ...sooo.... that's not really _right after_, eh? It was Griffin's next fight, true.... but that was Anderson's second fight at LHW in the UFC, no? Yes, I suppose you can say that he was fighting the ex-champ and all... but I never saw that as a LHW campaign from Anderson. I saw as more as Anderson being bored and looking for some challenge.

just my opinion of course.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> When was that ever a title run?


You also had the Main event with Irvin in 08. The guy is in the main event of two UFC events at LHW one right after the champ lost his title and that isn't a run?



BadTrip said:


> Well....it was 8 months or so....after Griffin had broken his hand against Rashad. ...sooo.... that's not really _right after_, eh? It was Griffin's next fight, true.... but that was Anderson's second fight at LHW in the UFC, no? Yes, I suppose you can say that he was fighting the ex-champ and all... but I never saw that as a LHW campaign from Anderson. I saw as more as Anderson being bored and looking for some challenge.
> 
> just my opinion of course.


I don't think it was boredom I think it was a cash grab. I think it was his way of getting easy pay checks. He ran from Leites, and Maia and he cherry picked 205 ers that weren't going to bring him to the ground.


----------



## Joey (Mar 15, 2011)

GSP will never fight anderson and from dana last interview i dont think he wants him to fight silva either. 

GSP will just keep handing out excuses and keep postponing the fight which will never happen. 

Coward.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

John8204 said:


> C'mon on now, I know fans are prisoners of the moment but you don't remember 4 fights ago when he took on Griffin right after Griffin lost the title. He then decided that he was to good of a friend to Machida to fight for the title. :confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sanchez got dismantled by the champ and moved back up. Vera moved down after getting tooled by Timmy and never went back to HW. Vitor switched divisions before fighting at Franklin weight he was already at MW and didn't change. None of those guys took one off fights at another division, won, and then moved back down aside from Vitor and I think that was just more of a circumstance of the times there is a reason people call 195 franklin weight. 

There is a big difference in moving up from your regular division and winning and beating someone who is doing that. BJ weighs in at around 167 to fight at WW Forrest cuts a large amount of weight to make LHW so Andy gets more credit for that win than GSP does over BJ even if BJ is clearly a more talented fighter.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Interesting, I would say BJ had the skills to beat GSP and Forrest didn't have the skills to beat Anderson. But if you want to count a win over BJ to be slightly better than a win over Forrest...okay.

Problem is...GSP beat BJ twice.


----------



## chokeuout381 (Oct 11, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Interesting, I would say BJ had the skills to beat GSP and Forrest didn't have the skills to beat Anderson. But if you want to count a win over BJ to be slightly better than a win over Forrest...okay.
> 
> Problem is...GSP beat BJ twice.


U also forgot to mention anderson FINISHED forrest in the FIRST ROUND with a JAB


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

evzbc said:


> Listen (<- my Dana White style of starting off)...
> 
> Nobody cared that BJ was cleary smaller than GSP when he fought him. BJ was a badass who wanted to beat the crap out of GSP. It was great. GSP whooped him because he was stronger than BJ, especially in the 2nd fight.
> 
> ...


Quoting for truth.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Personally I take everything that comes out of either side with a large helping of salt. Main reason? Neither of them speaks English as a first language, GSP's on the record as saying that some of the stuff that comes out in his interviews isn't quite what he meant since he's not quite fluent in the language. Interview him in French and we'll be able to get a much better idea of what he's actually thinking and what he really means. 

Anderson's camp, especially Ed Soares have been known to give, how should I put this, less than accurate translations. Until I see a Portugese interview which is translated by a professional I'm going to have a hard time taking it seriously.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Joey said:


> GSP will never fight anderson and from dana last interview i dont think he wants him to fight silva either.
> 
> GSP will just keep handing out excuses and keep postponing the fight which will never happen.
> 
> Coward.


Calling a professional fighter a coward from the confines of your home is pretty weak.

GSP is a great fighter with plenty of WW challenges and i dont see why he has to move up , if this is the case when Jones is champion and beats all the contenders is he obliged to move up and face the HW champion and the same for every other champion in other weight classes ? i find it laughable GSP is made out to be the one who is scared for not fighting a bigger guy , why doesnt Silva call out Shogun or Jones ?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

chokeuout381 said:


> U also forgot to mention anderson FINISHED forrest in the FIRST ROUND with a JAB


And that has relevance because.......................GSP got a decision and then BJ quit , all i see is a win which regardless of the method are all the same.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> And that has relevance because.......................GSP got a decision and then BJ quit , all i see is a win which regardless of the method are all the same.


How you win has a lot to do with P4P and legacy.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> How you win has a lot to do with P4P and legacy.


P4P isnt an official ranking and is purely speculative I could say Frankie Edgar is the p4p #1 and you cant say im wrong simply because its opinion based and Legacy isnt always about winning either since Randy only has 19 wins and 10 losses and has left a great legacy.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks GSP's public waffling on this fight may just be a message to Dana, that if he wants this super-fight, GSP is going to want a massive bonus check?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> Am I the only one who thinks GSP's public waffling on this fight may just be a message to Dana, that if he wants this super-fight, GSP is going to want a massive bonus check?


Id say you're on your own. Money isnt the issue i think the fight details are , weight , Championship fight etc etc.

Both camps want to have an edge and i think the only fair thing is meeting in the middle , the money will be good anyways and he will receive a massive bonus regardless.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

evzbc said:


> Listen (<- my Dana White style of starting off)...
> 
> Nobody cared that BJ was cleary smaller than GSP when he fought him. BJ was a badass who wanted to beat the crap out of GSP. It was great. GSP whooped him because he was stronger than BJ, especially in the 2nd fight.
> 
> ...


If Anderson can sling Franklin around like a rag doll in a muay thai clinch then it's very, very possible that Anderson is stronger than GSP.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Absolutely he is.
> 
> GSP is running scared of Anderson and has been for a while, this isn't the first time he's pushed for this fight and talked about dropping to 170.


This is the most ignorant post i've read on here in a while. How is GSP running from Anderson? He'd be running from him if he refused a fight, but that has never happened because they have never been scheduled to fight.

Ur basing ur assumption of GSP "running" on hypothetical fight match up talk?

Seriously WTF man? ur off ur ******* rocker!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I believe three out of his four loses were to WW's (Okami, Chonan, and Azeredo) so it's funny that the article claims him as a temp LHW.


Lol how small was Okami and Anderson Silva at the time???

Okami looks like he weights 220 atleast. The dude is a monster size wise at MW. For both Anderson and Okami to have been at 170(WW) is kind of nutty. Since they are both like the biggest MW currently. I think it goes... Nate,Anderson,Okami. Thats what my line up goes when it comes to the weight.



1.










2.









Lets remember that Forrest Griffin is considered one if not the biggest LHW out there. He is said to dwarf the other LHW in size.

3.









If i didnt know what Okamis lower half looks like. I would think him and Nate are in different Weight Classes.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)




----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MrObjective said:


>


What are you getting at here?? If its that GSP is a big WW then those pictures certainly dont prove that. Matt Serra is a LW that decided to have his career in WW. BJ Penn was never a WW but he doesn't need money since he is a rich man as is. So he has the luxury of moving around in weight and being granted TS left and right and not having to worry about losing money since he doesn't need it to begin with.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Ryan1522 said:


> This is the most ignorant post i've read on here in a while. How is GSP running from Anderson? He'd be running from him if he refused a fight, but that has never happened because they have never been scheduled to fight.
> 
> Ur basing ur assumption of GSP "running" on hypothetical fight match up talk?
> 
> Seriously WTF man? ur off ur ******* rocker!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why? This isn't the first time anderson has pushed for the fight and shown an interest. Every time he does, GSP either goes as quiet as a church mouse or makes up a load of excuses of how he doesnt want to fight. To me, that implies he's scared. Which isn't a surprise, GSP is scared of most of his opponents.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Anderson has never shown an interest in this fight. Saying he'll fight at catchweight is to protect his belt. 

I posted a recent interview where he was directly asked if *he wanted* the fight, and his response was, "its a great fight for the fans."

Everything about his facial expression and body language says hes not interested. I'm 100% convinced neither of these guys want it right now.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Anderson has never shown an interest in this fight. Saying he'll fight at catchweight is to protect his belt.
> 
> I posted a recent interview where he was directly asked if *he wanted* the fight, and his response was, "its a great fight for the fans."
> 
> Everything about his facial expression and body language says hes not interested. I'm 100% convinced neither of these guys want it right now.


I dont think it has any thing to do with the belt. Anderson has mentioned dropping down to fight GSP at 170 and GSP goes quiet. 

Anderson has pushed for this fight more than once and GSP avoids.

As for Anderson in interviews, he's the same in all interviews when asked about any of his opponents. His arrogance and body language make it look like he's not interested in fighting any body.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I dont think it has any thing to do with the belt. Anderson has mentioned dropping down to fight GSP at 170 and GSP goes quiet.
> 
> Anderson has pushed for this fight more than once and GSP avoids.
> 
> As for Anderson in interviews, he's the same in all interviews when asked about any of his opponents. His arrogance and body language make it look like he's not interested in fighting any body.


Somebody show me something that implies Anderson has pushed for this fight. Just one thing.

... and don't use the catchweight offer as an example, because nobody can prove to me that Silva isnt simply protecting his belt. Sure, you don't *think* it has anything to do with the belt, but I *think* it does.

He'll probably ask for the fight to be at 183! lol


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

One of the first things I am sure we as fans love about martial arts and mma compared to boxing is the fact that a loss is not as significant, well should I say damaging to a fighter than it is in boxing.

As a result these types of super fights tend to happen much more frequently.

I would hate to see mma/the ufc slowly move down the route of boxing, where by every big fight takes months and months of negotiating and fighters seek to avoid the most dangerous challengers to pad their record and seek easier pay days.

If this is the fight most mma fans want to see I really hope the UFC gets it done, now.

I saw a video (I assume on here, if not my own random google searching) where Dana was asked the question about this fight and he said there were a couple of fights that needed to be done first...GSP vs Shields and Anderson rematching Sonnen and then the fight would happen (if they were both successful) 

I don't know how recent that interview was and if plans have changed since, but although as I have stated before I would personally rather see Silva fight the winner of Shogun/Jones, I do think that if this is the real fight the public want to see it should happen.

Obviously I can understand fights between guys at different companies being hard to match, but in a world where UFC owns both fighters contracts this should really happen. Catchweight seems to be the obvious answer with neither fighter risking their gold and I would like to think a loss, so long as a good performances is put in either way would not be something either fighter would really worry too much about (like the 'old' days of martial arts where fighters fought so much even the best had several losses on their record)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

tkoshea said:


> One of the first things I am sure we as fans love about martial arts and mma compared to boxing is the fact that a loss is not as significant, well should I say damaging to a fighter than it is in boxing.
> 
> As a result these types of super fights tend to happen much more frequently.


That is because fights in boxnig relies completely upon promoters agreeing on who is fighting, how much money there is, and then how much they will ultimately receive.

UFC fighters have contracts that lay out their salary and there is a matchmaker. Yes, the fighters need to agree ultimately, but it is far easier to get this done than it is in boxing.



> I would hate to see mma/the ufc slowly move down the route of boxing, where by every big fight takes months and months of negotiating and fighters seek to avoid the most dangerous challengers to pad their record and seek easier pay days.


It doesn't. This has been being talked about for so long because Dana White keeps bringing it up, but then calls it off. For example he was all for it, and then after the Silva/Maia fight, he said it wasn't happening. Now he wants it again.



> If this is the fight most mma fans want to see I really hope the UFC gets it done, now.


Just because it is what the fans want doesn't mean it needs to happen. If GSP plans to remain at welterweight, then there is no reason he should need to put on weight to fight a bigger opponent.



> I saw a video (I assume on here, if not my own random google searching) where Dana was asked the question about this fight and he said there were a couple of fights that needed to be done first...GSP vs Shields and Anderson rematching Sonnen and then the fight would happen (if they were both successful)
> 
> I don't know how recent that interview was and if plans have changed since, but although as I have stated before I would personally rather see Silva fight the winner of Shogun/Jones, I do think that if this is the real fight the public want to see it should happen.


Although it is appealing, I do not want to see Silva holding the LHW belt. It would screw things up. If Machida gets back to winning ways and Little Nog moves up the rankings a bit, then we would have a champ and 2 top contenders that refuse to fight each other.



> Obviously I can understand fights between guys at different companies being hard to match, but in a world where UFC owns both fighters contracts this should really happen. Catchweight seems to be the obvious answer with neither fighter risking their gold and I would like to think a loss, so long as a good performances is put in either way would not be something either fighter would really worry too much about (like the 'old' days of martial arts where fighters fought so much even the best had several losses on their record)


The problem is that GSP still wants to fight in the WW division. He still has people he can beat there to fully clean out the division. If that is what he wants, then there is nothing wrong with it it all.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

How is it even possible to clean out a division? There are always going to be new prospects and fresh talent emerging in each division. GSP could go on to dominate and defend his title another 3 times and still, you could make the argument that he hasn't cleaned out the division.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> I dont think it has any thing to do with the belt. Anderson has mentioned dropping down to fight GSP at 170 and GSP goes quiet.
> 
> Anderson has pushed for this fight more than once and GSP avoids.
> 
> As for Anderson in interviews, he's the same in all interviews when asked about any of his opponents. His arrogance and body language make it look like he's not interested in fighting any body.



Lmao.. i dont care about your post but i just read your SIG. Omfg.. he said that?? Are you putting that up because you thought it was a cool thing to say?? Lmao.. that is the most pathetic, denial, sad thing i have ever heard someone say. At some point you gotta think "Are you trying to convince me or yourself buddy"??. Haha what a loser. And i LIKE UFC_OWNS haha. But that post is too funny.




Soojooko said:


> Somebody show me something that implies Anderson has pushed for this fight. Just one thing.
> 
> ... and don't use the catchweight offer as an example, because nobody can prove to me that Silva isnt simply protecting his belt. Sure, you don't *think* it has anything to do with the belt, but I *think* it does.
> 
> He'll probably ask for the fight to be at 183! lol




Alright im not going to get into who is doing what. But lets be realistic for a second. Anderson Silva has not said that he wnats this fight at 180 or 183 or w/e. His manager has just thrown it out as an opinion. And i think only reason this is even being thrown out is because GSP is making a big deal about the weight gain and what not. (BTW I DO THINK THE WEIGHT IS A BIG DEAL, SO IM WITH GSP ON THIS). Anderson Silva i seriously doubt would have a problem with the fight being at 185. I imagine he would prefer it unless GSP wants it lowered so he doesnt have to put on as much weight and can go back down to WW. Until we see Anderson Silva making interviews saying that he does not want the fight at 185 but wants its at 183 instead. It is pretty much an idiotic claim.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao.. i dont care about your post but i just read your SIG. Omfg.. he said that?? Are you putting that up because you thought it was a cool thing to say?? Lmao.. that is the most pathetic, denial, sad thing i have ever heard someone say. At some point you gotta think "Are you trying to convince me or yourself buddy"??. Haha what a loser. And i LIKE UFC_OWNS haha. But that post is too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, check your rep.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Alright im not going to get into who is doing what. But lets be realistic for a second. Anderson Silva has not said that he wnats this fight at 180 or 183 or w/e. His manager has just thrown it out as an opinion. And i think only reason this is even being thrown out is because GSP is making a big deal about the weight gain and what not. (BTW I DO THINK THE WEIGHT IS A BIG DEAL, SO IM WITH GSP ON THIS). Anderson Silva i seriously doubt would have a problem with the fight being at 185. I imagine he would prefer it unless GSP wants it lowered so he doesnt have to put on as much weight and can go back down to WW. Until we see Anderson Silva making interviews saying that he does not want the fight at 185 but wants its at 183 instead. It is pretty much an idiotic claim.


Idiotic indeed. But seeing as this thread is drenched in idiocy, I figures I would throw some equally absurd shit into the free-for-all.

From here on in, every time I see GSP criticized, thats going to be my tact. Because, for me, calling GSP yellow/gutless/p*ussy or whatever, is GOD DAMN FECKING STOOPID SHIT.

You say hes a p*ussy... I say Silva is a p*ussy that doesn't want to risk his belt against a midget. You see. We can all play this ridiculous game.

The above is not aimed specifically at you Side. I know you are not one of those who casually thinks GSP should simply eat a couple more burgers and hes ready to go against the P4P king.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> How is it even possible to clean out a division? There are always going to be new prospects and fresh talent emerging in each division. GSP could go on to dominate and defend his title another 3 times and still, you could make the argument that he hasn't cleaned out the division.


Right, and GSP could very well do that. What is the problem? That is his weight class and he is the champion. What problem is there with him wanting to stay at WW instead of taking a huge chunk of time to train and put on weight for a fight above his weight class?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Right, and GSP could very well do that. What is the problem? That is his weight class and he is the champion. What problem is there with him wanting to stay at WW instead of taking a huge chunk of time to train and put on weight for a fight above his weight class?


Because there is no real competition or any real challenge for him at that weight class.

You look at a champion like Pacman, who has moved up through weight classes to further challenge himself and still destroy the competition. Look at his last fight with Margarito, the difference in size was staggering, he still put a clinic on him. BJ Penn, another champion who moved up in weight for the challenge and captured the gold at Welterweight.

GSP talks about how he embraces the challenge, yet Anderson Silva is really his only true challenge and competition and he gives off all the signals that he wants no part of the fight. I just don't understand this.

it is so very rare in combat sports where you have the number one and number two pound for pound fighters separated by just one weight class. This is a once in a life time opportunity.

If GSP defeats Shields in impressive fashion and he is still questioning challenging Anderson, then I really question his motives. After all, it wasnt long ago that he was considering competing in the Olympics for wrestling and giving up MMA.

I just don't see why either fighter wouldn't want to fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Because there is no real competition or any real challenge for him at that weight class.
> 
> You look at a champion like Pacman, who has moved up through weight classes to further challenge himself and still destroy the competition. Look at his last fight with Margarito, the difference in size was staggering, he still put a clinic on him. BJ Penn, another champion who moved up in weight for the challenge and captured the gold at Welterweight.
> 
> ...


Few key differences.

In boxing weight classes are ALOT closer in weight.

If i remember correctly the weight difference was that of 6 pounds?? Pac was like 144 and mar was 150?? Iv seen people in MMA give out 30-40 pounds.

In boxing physical strength does not play nearly as big of a difference as it does in MMA. (Many fighters have said this, on top of my head i can think of Musasi) In MMA body to body contact is an extremely important aspect. In boxing it doesnt play nearly as big of a part for the sheer reason that the main aspect of boxing is punching and moving. So 15 pounds in boxing wont make nearly the difference then 15 pounds would if you have that person laying on top of you.

If GSP took the fight as quick as everyone wants him to then there is a good chance that Silva would be 20-25pounds heavier then GSP come fight time. If GSP did things the right way and take a year to bulk up. Anderson Silva would still have a healthy 5-10 pounds on him and lets not ignore the Height and reach advantage. GSP would have to swing UPWARD while Silva would be swinging in a perfect straight should length line. GSP's face could not be a better jab target.


ALL OF THIS means that GSP going up to MW is silly and pointless. I want to see GSP challenge himself by keeping the belt for another 5-10 years which could mean another 15-30 fights. Then retire on top.

THAT WOULD BE A LEGENDARY MMA FIGHTER. GO DOWN WITH THE GREATS LIKE BRUCE LEE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

John8204 said:


> The ones that looked at Yushin going for six take downs, getting the fight to the ground landing a few good shots, Anderson getting in trouble throwing a vastly illegal kick.
> 
> If Yushin kept it on the ground for the rest of the two minutes in the round he would have taken the round 10-9.
> 
> ...


What drugs are you on? Can I have some because planet normal is starting to bore me and wherever your head is I want to be there too :thumb02:

He went for about 6 takedowns and failed about 5 of them? If he had of held Silva down for the next 2 mins you really think he takes that round? The guy has shown you the video of the fight and you can't see past the hater shades :sarcastic12: Okami after a long break to recover was asked if he would like to continue, accounts state he was fine but choose to bitch out and take the DQ.

As for the whole Sanchez vs Kampmann comparison did you see Sanchez's face after the fight?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Because there is no real competition or any real challenge for him at that weight class.


No competition? Jake Shields, Martin Kampmann, Diego Sanchez, Paulo Thiago, people are talking about a 2nd fight with Fitch as well. Heck, I have seen a number of people talking about a fight with Penn again. And as you said, there are always new up and comers and they will have plenty of time while GSP is fighting to make it through the ranks.



> You look at a champion like Pacman, who has moved up through weight classes to further challenge himself and still destroy the competition. Look at his last fight with Margarito, the difference in size was staggering, he still put a clinic on him. BJ Penn, another champion who moved up in weight for the challenge and captured the gold at Welterweight.


I don't understand why GSP needs to do it just because others have. There are also plenty of champions who have stayed at their weeight classes.

Also, boxing has so many divisions, that they are quite shallow in talent when looking at a specific weight class. The UFC divisions are completely the opposite of this.



> GSP talks about how he embraces the challenge, yet Anderson Silva is really his only true challenge and competition and he gives off all the signals that he wants no part of the fight. I just don't understand this.


He never said he didn't want the fight at all. He said if he is going up in weight, then that is where he is staying. I don't see how that can be taken as him saying he wants nothing to do with Silva.



> it is so very rare in combat sports where you have the number one and number two pound for pound fighters separated by just one weight class. This is a once in a life time opportunity.


Right and don't get me wrong, I would LOVE for this fight to happen so much. BUT, us wanting the fight does not mean that GSP should revamp his career because of it.



> If GSP defeats Shields in impressive fashion and he is still questioning challenging Anderson, then I really question his motives. After all, it wasnt long ago that he was considering competing in the Olympics for wrestling and giving up MMA.


Right, but that didn't happen so it is pretty irrelevant. Like I previously posted, if he beats Shields, there are still fights for him at WW.



> I just don't see why either fighter wouldn't want to fight.


Neither has said they do not want to fight. GSP has just stated that if he did take it, then he isn;t going back to WW which means a complete career change.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Few key differences.
> 
> In boxing weight classes are ALOT closer in weight.
> 
> ...


Nice post. I think I can safely withdraw from this ridiculous debate, warm in the knowledge that there are so many of us who don't see the point of this fight. It comforts me. What comforts me even more is how angry the superfighters get at the suggestion that their superfight is actually freakshow rubbish that proves nothing at all.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> ]


[/QUOTE]

yes don't get me wrong, I understand why boxing match making is so much harder than mma. The UFC have their fighters signed to central contracts and have the own championship belt to fight for in every division.

No rival organisations like the WBA/WBO only rival compaines which fighters would have to see out their UFC contract to move to. No fighters being tied up with conflicting tv compaines or any other arguments like purse splits and who wins the bidding rights to promote etc.

I do think however (like I said) mma as it has gained fame has also moved away from the old days of very active fighters who would be less concerned with the win/loss record and more with who they fight and how they fight.

I'm not saying GSP should move up if he feels he has unfinished business in his weight class, by all means stay there for another 3 years and continue to dominate.

I don't see how this conflicts with him fighting Anderson in a catchweight bout, he could do this without losing his WW crown and win or lose afterwards continue his domination of the WW divison.

I agree a fight shouldn't happen just because the fans want it to, otherwise we could see a return to the old David and Golaith style matches and that would be foolish (I'd be rooting for K1 grand prix style end of year tournaments but I never expect to see that in the UFC for example)

But as I said, back in the days when fighters were less concerned with their win loss ratio I think we has fans were treated to bigger better fights more often.

I'd see more value in a fighter fighting 4 tough guys and being in amazing fights winning 2 losing 2 than the same guy fighting and winning 4 times against lesser opposition.

I have been saying for a while that I thought the size difference and quality of each fighter makes this a mismatch, which was my reasoning for wanting to see Silva tested against bigger guys like Shogun but then I thought maybe I am doing a disservice to GSP.

They are close enough in weight to make the match happen, at a catch weight that would suit both, non title 3 rounds (maybe giving a slight aid to GSP as he would be required to use his wrestling for a shorter period to win) and I don't see why this couldn't happen nor why it would effect either fighters plans for the future.

The problem is a loss is starting to be perceived as more damaging than it once was, I mean we were talking about whether Machida would be cut if he lost again even though he has so far only lost a title fight and a close decision to a top rated fighter.

Its this change in perception that makes the fight less likely to happen, if as in days gone by (or like you see in Thai boxing events today) a loss is written off as no particular big deal you just get on and win the next one I doubt GSP would have too many reservations about the fight as it would surely be a great challenge for him.

I do personally think perhaps the marketing side of the UFC have doubts as to what is more valuable to them, a superfight between the two fighters billed as the P4P champs or to keep both apart and continue to host fighters promoting each as p4p greats.

I think looking at Silva now, at his age and having achieved what he has there is little point him being involved in anything less than super fights from here on out. He has nothing less to prove (maybe you can say the same of GSP) and the only fights I really see of interest are the rematch with sonnen (because of the close nature of the first match) and then a GSP or a Shogun or someone of that kind of stature.

I mean it gets to the stage where what is the point of seeing over dominant champions beating up on people you doubt have a chance to beat them? GReat for their legacy? maybe, but to me being involved in wars and super fights is equally if not more valuable to their legacy win, lose or draw.

As for not wanting Silva to become the LHW champ, well if that was really a problem it could be a non title match up done simple for the pleasure of seeing two greats go at it or indeed to present more impressive challenges to a great fighter in Silva.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Few key differences.
> 
> In boxing weight classes are ALOT closer in weight.
> 
> ...


6 Pounds? Did you watch the fight? The difference was enormous. Manny has moved through multiple weight classes, not just one:



















Margarito had a big reach advantage over Manny, didnt stop Pacman from doing his thing.

Heres the thing. GSP is stronger than Anderson, so it kind of negates that point. On top of that, he also has the best MMA wrestling in the game. GSP would have no problem double legging Andy and dumping him onto the mat. He'd have no problem with him in the clinch against the cage either. Anderson maybe the bigger man, but the strength goes to GSP here. Anderson maskes up for it with his long limbs, elusiveness and reach advantage.

GSP should have been preparing and thinking about this fight for a long time now. Now he wants another full year to bulk up properly.

I also mentioned BJ Penn who is an MMA fighter and has won the belt at welterweitght. As some one pointd out earlier, i dont remember people trying to hold BJ back when he wanted to move up and fight GSP, it was fine for BJ (who is a small lightweight) to move up and challenge the p4p best, but GSP moving up its another story.

You will never see a fight of this magnitude in MMA where the two very best are only separated by one weight class. How can you want to see GSP steam roll through the WW "contenders" for another year or two, rather than see the real challenge and the biggest fight in MMA history?


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> No competition? Jake Shields, Martin Kampmann, Diego Sanchez, Paulo Thiago, people are talking about a 2nd fight with Fitch as well.




I'll be honest with you, I would have very little interest in seeing GSP fight any of those guys, no more so than when he thought Dan Hardy.

I'd watch because its a GSP fight and he is a big deal in the world of mma, but none of those names mentioned really do a lot to raise the profile of the fight further than it being a GSP title defense.

I'm not opposed to him staying at WW and spending the next 5 years beating up on these type of guys, its up to the talent in the division to provide a challenge for him.

As a fan however I'd really like to see him fighting a top guy who can make you excited to see the fight and not no who will win....kind of like the second fight with Hughes when he won the title (which at the time seemed like a massive fight, more so than any GSP fight I can remember since in my view anyway)


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> ]No competition? Jake Shields, Martin Kampmann, Diego Sanchez, Paulo Thiago, people are talking about a 2nd fight with Fitch as well. Heck, I have seen a number of people talking about a fight with Penn again. And as you said, there are always new up and comers and they will have plenty of time while GSP is fighting to make it through the ranks.


I look forwards to the Shields fight because I believe he's the GSP's only real test at WW. Kampmann, Sanchez, Thiago, really? We all know the outcome of these fights before they ever happen. GSP would have no troubles steam rolling right through them. BJ and Fitch included. How can you be interested to see those fights when its obvious they pose no real threat to GSP?



> I don't understand why GSP needs to do it just because others have. There are also plenty of champions who have stayed at their weeight classes.
> 
> Also, boxing has so many divisions, that they are quite shallow in talent when looking at a specific weight class. The UFC divisions are completely the opposite of this.


Because of the challenge, thats what champions strive for right? The challenge? To leave a legacy, to go down as the greatest ever. Kampmann, Sanchez and Fitch arn't challenges. There are no real challenges for him at WW after Shields. Silva is GSP's only real threat and challenge, he knows it and everyone else does.

Yes that is true, but Manny has moved up through multiple classes and took on guys clearly much bigger than him (check the pics)





> He never said he didn't want the fight at all. He said if he is going up in weight, then that is where he is staying. I don't see how that can be taken as him saying he wants nothing to do with Silva.


I think it's obvious he doesnt really want the fight. he's never enthusiastic about the idea and it just seems like he's fishing for excuses. I ask myself, if i was in GSP's and I had pretty much destroyed everyone in the WW division and lower weight classes, what would I want to do? There is this guy one weight class apart who people call the p4p number 1, I would want to challenge that guy ASAP. I would jump at the oppurtinity if i was in GSP's position. I would want to prove I was the best ever. It just seems that GSP isnt at all enthusiastic about the situation.




> Right and don't get me wrong, I would LOVE for this fight to happen so much. BUT, us wanting the fight does not mean that GSP should revamp his career because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then what about a catch weight? Then it doesn't have to be a complete career revamp. Have it at a catch weight, fight this guy and prove that you are the best p4p number 1.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

well he's not enthusiastic about the idea because, and he said it, he has another fight to focus on, and this is the one against Shields.

What use would it be for him to blah about the andy fight while he's supposed to be preparing for Shields ?

I'm pretty sure all who now call him a pu**y would have called him "disrespectful" if he was talking bout andy while preparing for Shields.

haters gonna hate

That being said, I don't see GSP winning against silva, all I can see is him getting caught while shooting for a TD

I see GSP winning a rematch tho, but as it is now, I'm pretty sure silva would take him out just as easily he took out just about anyone else


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

hadoq said:


> well he's not enthusiastic about the idea because, and he said it, he has another fight to focus on, and this is the one against Shields.
> 
> What use would it be for him to blah about the andy fight while he's supposed to be preparing for Shields ?
> 
> ...


I really do hope thats the case, after Shields, we'll see how he likes the idea then.

I have GSP winning. Stylistically, he's almost the prototype to beat Anderson. Andy's biggest weakness is his wrestling, GSP happens to have the bet damn MMA wrestling in the game. On top of that, hes got great sub defense and great striking himself.

I think GSP would easily shrug off any sub attempts from Andy and control him for the majority of the fight.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

If we think about it.

GSP is known to be

1. fairly smart
2. well prepared fighter since his serra loss

would he be that if, instead of focusing 200% on nothing else than his next fight, he would give away interview about a supposed fight that might happen?

now ask the same question, how good would he be, i mean would he be such a dominating champ if, instead of focusing 200% on his next bout, he would already be making plans to move in another weight class, preparing his body (and mind) to a task that has absolutely NO relevance whatsoever to his next fight ?

He's not "ducking", he just doesn't want to think about it because he feels that it would distract him from his goal which is beating Jake Shields.

I wouldn't be in his head right now because of all the bother he might have from people who keep asking him about andy superfight, dragging his attention away from his next bout.

He might even lose his next bout because of that lack of focus, induced by all the hype about a fight that might or might not happen.

He made that mistake once, and learned from it.

I mean he got nothing to prove to anyone, it's not like the WW were full of nobodies, he won against great names and basically dominated and won every single round for years.

But how would it help him to blah about andy fight instead of getting his mind properly set towards winning against Shields?


----------



## hugbees (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I guess there's no more excuses for GSP to back out of this fight. It seems like Anderson really wants this, because whoever takes it will most likely be considered the premier fighter of this generation.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Id say you're on your own. Money isnt the issue i think the fight details are , weight , Championship fight etc etc.
> 
> Both camps want to have an edge and i think the only fair thing is meeting in the middle , the money will be good anyways and he will receive a massive bonus regardless.


It does seem pretty unsupported by other people, but I did find one person who has the same thought I did:



> Mar 10, 2011 - Dana White stated that if Georges St. Pierre defeats Jake Shields at UFC 129, he will move up to 185 pounds and fight Anderson Silva. He may be right, but the issue is far from settled. White apparently went ahead and made this proclamation without consulting St. Pierre, who appeared cool to the idea when asked about it on the UFC on Versus 3 post-fight show.
> 
> Fans have salivated over this fight for years, but there is one thing that truly stands in its way: money. If Dana White wants this fight, he is going to have to pay a lot to get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

what bothers me here is "after GSP beats Shields", just as it was already a done deal

but with all the distraction GSP has had lately, I wouldn't count on a win over Shields that much. 

GSP is no supernatural and I'm pretty sure his mind won't be 100% at the task when entering the octagon, facing Shields.

The question is: would it be enough for Shields to capitalize on? would GSP be able to fight and win despite the distraction ?

This superfight rumour and discussion are surely putting a lot of pressure on GSP's shoulders, can he handle it?

In a normal situation, I don't see GSP losing, but last time he was distracted, he lost by KO in the 1st round. 

I know if I was GSP I wouldn't watch TV or pick up the phone until the fight, just to be able to concentrate and focus on it.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

hadoq said:


> what bothers me here is "after GSP beats Shields", just as it was already a done deal
> 
> but with all the distraction GSP has had lately, I wouldn't count on a win over Shields that much.
> 
> ...


I don't think GSP will be distracted.

He dealt with being on the TUF and all of Koschecks antics trying to draw him out of his comfort zone very well and focused on the job at hand (ok I know Kos was the job at hand but still)

I think he will have learned form the Serra fight and in spite of an internet buzz, tv hype about a fight with Silva I have no doubt his focus is 100% on Shields (in fact his responses to anything regarding Silva supports this as he really refuses to engage in much conversation about it)

I expect to see nothing less than GSP at his best for this fight and I expect nothing less than a dominant victory.

The Serra fight was careless, he was young and had never been outfought so his confidence was sky high and he was caught with a single punch much like he was caught with a sub against Hughes after dominating.

We have yet to see GSP be out worked or out fought in a match (except early against BJ which he won and corrected for the rematch)

I think he has shown great ability to learn from his mistakes and I do not expect him to repeat them any time soon.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I hope you're right about it, if he's 100% into it, there's no reason why he shouldn't win.

I've watched most of UFC/GSP fights this week, specially the loss against serra, the GSP then is no comparaison to today's GSP for sure. Nonetheless I still think that dealing with this latent "hype" for the superfight while training for another, lesser fight has to be a distraction of some sort, at this level of notoriety, we really don't know how much private life these guys still have.

I for one really like GSP as both a fighter and a person, I guess these are the types of fighters that I like, fairly humble yet aware of their worth (i.e. realistic), hard working, smart, and class acts all the way.

But as much as I like watching GSP, I still believe a fight vs Silva will be no walk in the park and putting together a gameplan to counter the spider should be the result of a weeks long brainstorming. 

What is exciting about this bout is that it's some sort of "natural talent vs intelligence/hard work" like "Jimmy hendrix (silva) vs Joe satriani (GSP)"

They both put on great shows at some exceptions (the Kos fight, which seemed to me more like a public humiliation ala "look I hit you with the exact same move for 25 minutes and there's nothing you can do about it", or the Maia fight for silva, or at least the last 3 rounds where silva were obviously kinda "bored")

but truly, Silva starts with a HUGE advantage, Weight, size, reach and stand up technique (GSP is good there too but I don't see him nearly as good as silva which, basically, is an alien)

as I see it now
it'll all come down to how and if silva can stop GSP's takedowns, and he has the tools to do it, and probably catch GSP on the way in

but with GSP, everything is possible and maybe we'll see him standing against silva, he certainly is a very high level striker himself, but really I don't see how GSP could win this other than rashaading a decision maybe, IF he can get andy down (yet if he can't, nobody can, the Sonnen fight is somewhat irrelevant as silva was then hurt)

And this is what is exciting about this fight, GSP clearly comes in as the underdog, and he's very good at surprising people (i.e. standing against KOS for 5 rounds) pulling out techniques out of his hat, so who knows what he could set up preparing against the spider?

I suspect the post fight discussion to be at least as heated as the current ones, because there would be tons of excuses for the loser

if Silva loses
- GSP played "safe"
- Silva's too old

if GSP loses
- silva was too big
- not his natural weightclass

blah blah blah

But I'm not seeing GSP winning this one by being safe, the longer you hang with the spider, the more likely you are to get caught by some flying kick/punch/elbow of some sort.


----------

